# long haired puppy?



## Taylor Clark (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi, I am new to this forum so i hope im posting in the correct place. Ive been looking for a long haired puppy and may have found one. I cant be very sure though, what do you guys think?


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

It is hard to tell, it could be a longcoat but I am going to guess that its coat will be more plush but not very long. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What type of coat do the parents have?


----------



## Taylor Clark (Jul 11, 2016)

They're short coated. But no info on their parents. I'm going to look at them tomorrow. It looks like she may have eartufts but I cannot tell.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Taylor Clark said:


> They're short coated. But no info on their parents. I'm going to look at them tomorrow. It looks like she may have eartufts but I cannot tell.


Have you done research on the breeder to be certain that you are not supporting a BYB? 
Are they breeding for solid, balanced, temperaments?

There are MANY knowledgeable people here to help you!

Here are some good reading materials!
(German Shepherd and Schutzhund Articles, by Wildhaus Kennels ) 


Things to look for in a 'Responsible' Breeder

German Shepherd Guide - Home


And Welcome to the forum!

Good luck in your search!
Moms


----------



## Taylor Clark (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm very new to this, they are claimed to be unlimited akc registered. What should I be looking for? I'm about to read that link also. Thanks guys!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

a photo next to a shorter haired littermate woud be very telling, however I'm gonna put my vote in for long coat


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Taylor Clark said:


> I'm very new to this, they are claimed to be unlimited akc registered. What should I be looking for? I'm about to read that link also. Thanks guys!


Here are just a few:

German Shepherd Home: "With this knowledge they are able to produce a specific type of dog to which they hold high standards and expectations. *There is purpose behind their breeding program and they do not simply breed two dogs together without concern for how they compliment one another or what those two dogs could produce. Knowledge of pedigrees and bloodlines within the breed comes into play when breeding. A responsible breeder knows the dogs they are breeding in depth, including those of which are in a dogs pedigree.* This knowledge of the ancestors of two breeding dogs helps breeders determine the temperament, health, conformation, workability and nerve outcome of the puppies they strive to produce."

Have they done health testing?
GS Home: "Just as important as the aforementioned in-depth knowledge of the breed, * testing the breeding stock for quality is of vital importance. If breeding dogs are not tested for breed specific and common health issues, there is absolutely no way to prevent puppies from developing these devastating and painful conditions.* Testing breeding dogs and their ancestors (other dogs in a dogs pedigree) for these issues ensures that there is a low chance of passing on any genetic diseases or conditions. *The best way to avoid bringing home a puppy who could develop hip dysplasia is to only buy a puppy from a breeder who has tested the sire (father) and dam (mother), certifying them free of dysplasia. That breeder should also have the pedigree information of both dogs stating their parents, grand-parents, great grand-parents and so on are also free of hip dysplasia.* This goes for every genetic disease and condition; Certification of health in both parents of the puppy AND their ancestors will lower the chances of these problems occurring in your puppy significantly."

"Temperament and working ability is just as important as health, especially in a working dog breed like the German Shepherd dog. Bred originally for herding, and later used heavily for police and military work, the German Shepherd dog requires a very special and balanced temperament in order to fulfill its purpose. *Temperament, workability, versatility, drives, nerves and all other aspects of the dog can be assessed and verified via training, competition and judgement from officials. *Even if you do not want to compete in any sports or work your dog, you still want a dog that is capable of it. Saying you "just want a pet, not a show or working dog" could leave you with an unsound dog who is not capable of doing the things it was bred to do.  Just because your German Shepherd will be a family companion, doesn't mean you have to settle for anything less than a sound, healthy and trust worthy dog.

"*Be leery of breeders who breed for size, colour or anything superficial. Avoid breeders who claim to have "the best of the best" with zero evidence of such quality.* Do not look at the impressive website using buzz words and claiming commercial fame, as many breeders will pretend to be the best and claim such while producing poor quality puppies. ALWAYS LOOK AT THE DOGS, never the website or the claims spread across the pages. *Verify OFA certifications, ask to see competition awards and certificates, ask to meet the dogs in person, ask for videos or to see the dog training or working. Do not take someone's word for it, see it with your own eyes."
*
"Some [bad] breeders will "cut corners" with titles and health certificates in order to charge more money and sell more puppies, and this should be a red flag to puppy buyers. Claiming to have x-rays of hips on file, but not having them certified by an official organization such as the OFA is not acceptable in terms of quality and health control. It is easy to certify hips and elbows, and if they are not doing so that could be a sign that the dogs have issues or are not good enough for breeding but the breeder doesn't want you to know. *Do not take the breeder's word for it, ask for evidence and verify with the organization they claim certified the hips or elbows." 
*

Do they actively show and title their dogs proving their worthiness of breeding?

Hope that helps a little!
Moms


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Here are just a few:
> 
> German Shepherd Home: "With this knowledge they are able to produce a specific type of dog to which they hold high standards and expectations. *There is purpose behind their breeding program and they do not simply breed two dogs together without concern for how they compliment one another or what those two dogs could produce. Knowledge of pedigrees and bloodlines within the breed comes into play when breeding. A responsible breeder knows the dogs they are breeding in depth, including those of which are in a dogs pedigree.* This knowledge of the ancestors of two breeding dogs helps breeders determine the temperament, health, conformation, workability and nerve outcome of the puppies they strive to produce."
> 
> ...


My apologies.....Quotes were from German Shepherd Guide - How To Select A Breeder. 

Moms


----------



## Taylor Clark (Jul 11, 2016)

That helps a lot actually. I'm going to meet her and the other of the litter tomorrow and will be able to compare better! Thank you all!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

stock coat - just typical coat for showline dogs....


Lee


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm not seeing the ear floof, looks like a fuffy stock coat.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Taylor Clark said:


> * I'm very new to this*. That helps a lot actually. I'm going to meet her and the other of the litter tomorrow and will be able to compare better! Thank you all!


You may want to call today before you go to ask all the important questions. 

Puppy cuteness, in the moment, has a way of making a person throw all caution to the wind!

Are you looking for an American Showline, a West German Showline or a Working Line German Shepherd? There are folks on here that can give you additional breeder suggestions for your state, to compare, before you make your decision.

Moms


----------

